# Probleme connexion délai dépassé



## stefou_be (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je suis cependant équipé apple depuis quelques années.

Je suis face à un problème, j'ai bien vérifié sur le forum les réponses données sur ce sujet et rien n'y fait je n'arrive pas à résoudre le problème de connexion. 

Tous mes autres appareils se connectent sans soucis au routeur Philips : Pc, Macbook mais pas mon I MAC ! Delai de connexion dépassé. J'ai appellé les opérateurs Belgacom, rien n'y fait. 

Avez-vous une idée du process pour résoudre ce problème? 

Merci du temps que vous me consacrerez,

Cordialement,

Stef


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Si c'est du wifi, il ne faudrait pas par hasard mettre le routeur en mode association (comme sur une box), puis rentrer le clé wifi à partir du Mac dans un délai de 5 à 10 minutes (selon les équipements)
C'est trop simple, ça doit pas être ça


----------

